# Rauler / Colnago



## bikemonkey (Oct 27, 2018)

Looks like a pretty nice frameset for $250.





Craig's List ad description (with some edits). I put "Colnago" in the title for future Search tags due to the frame builders association with Ernesto:

_"RAULER SPECIAL" 57 cm frameset by the renowned Italian builder RAUL GOZZI. Raul and his brother earned their reputation as frame builders for ERNESTO COLNAGO, constructing their top of the line professional team bikes. The name RAULER is reputed to be a combination of RAUL and "ER" (from Ernesto Colnago).

This frame is the famous "Rauler Special" model that was made with all Columbus SL tubing, Campagnolo forged dropouts, and equipped with full Campagnolo Nuovo Record components.
Professionally refinished with DuPont automotive paint and clear coats (a value of over $150 in raw materials). The frame and fork are in Excellent condition. No damage, dents, rust, etc. The bike has seen most of it's life stored in a garage. The chrome on the dropouts, fork crown, and in the rear triangle area are the original chrome, most of which was previously painted over. Great care was taken to preserve the chrome. There is no pitting, but there are visual signs of the age (see above) such as light patina to the polish, and traces of the original paint in some of the little nooks of the dropouts.

Italian threaded bottom bracket shell. Clean threads.
Classic Columbus 1" fork with the older style crown.
I also have many pictures of the bike prior to restoration to confirm that there was no prior structural damage of any sort.
Raul Gozzi is now back in business. Selling again under the Rauler name, the current "Classic Lugged" frame is very similar to the original "Special". Current list price for a new frame is $2799._


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 27, 2018)

beauty frame
I would guess the fork and low seatstay bosses are for fenders, but could be for racks.
Can you date it?


----------

